
Fire and Motion - blader
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000339.html
======
blader
"It took me another fifteen years to realize that the principle of Fire and
Motion is how you get things done in life. You have to move forward a little
bit, every day. It doesn't matter if your code is lame and buggy and nobody
wants it. If you are moving forward, writing code and fixing bugs constantly,
time is on your side."

Ok, back to firing and moving.

------
acgourley
I have no problem starting up the editor and going - but then again most of my
projects are self-inflicted.

------
raganwald
Thumbs way up on this, Joel really captured the Windows API strategy with
this. Couple this with "How Microsoft Lost the API War" and you have Joel's
most pertinent thoughts.

------
mynameishere
So...if Microsoft is like the Israili army...who are the Palestinians?

